# Anyone used Melamine Laquer?



## philb (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has tried Melamine Lacquer as a finish?

Just the wipe of stuff that comes in tin, form manufacturers such as CHESTNUT (in the UK anyway)?

As the product is waterproof, glossy and hard-wearing?

Any info would be great!


----------



## jking (Nov 8, 2007)

I've use the Mylands melamine laquer.  I have found it easy to apply & it gets a nice gloss.  I usually polish it up with MicroMesh after it's dry.  I haven't gotten any info on how the finishes have held up, sorry I can't help there.

If you're interested in trying CA finish, that is very durable & will polish to a nice gloss.  My personal daily pen has a CA finish & is holding up well after 9 months.


----------



## philb (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone else?

Cheers for the response! There must be more than 1 person who has tried or that uses MELAMINE LACQUER??


----------



## RussFairfield (Nov 9, 2007)

I have never found it to be any different from Deft nitro-cellulose lacquer, but at twice the price. The reason the Brits use Melamine is because they have neither the trees nor the cotton to produce the nitro-cellulose.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 9, 2007)

Melamine resin is just another plastic coating.  It's easy to apply, normally cures in 1-2 weeks and is fairly durable.


----------



## philb (Nov 10, 2007)

How does the finish compare to CA? In comparison to wear resistance, ease of getting a good gloss finish, and durability?

cheers


----------



## RussFairfield (Nov 10, 2007)

Melamine and nitro-cellulose lacquers are identical in every way except their smell. Neither are as hard as a  CA glue.  Whether any of them are easy to use is a personal opinion.


----------

